

Magically Scramble Eggs In The Shell - piokuc
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ylinedesign/a-goose-that-lays-golden-eggs

======
seguer
I'm dubious as to the worth of these as a specific kitchen utensil; most how-
to videos I've seen include a jumper as the sole "equipment" required. Maybe
two rubber bands on either side to help prevent movement would make it even
easier.

> The design process took months of careful exploration and testing. We did
> loads of sketches and built functional and aesthetic models by hand and on
> the computer.

The resulting product is quite nice aesthetically, but is it worth $18?

------
JoeAltmaier
Cool; I'd like the model for 3D printing my own!

